# 92FS compact new grips, screws and polished barrel



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you mean polished slide? 

Never known anyone to polish a barrel.


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Do you mean polished slide?
> 
> Never known anyone to polish a barrel.


Nice to meet you


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Not crazy for the grips but in general i really like it looks like art lol. How did you go about polishing the barrel?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. Seen that a few times before, but not on that model. Very nice!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sharp looking Beretta there... I like it.


----------

